# GeForce FX 5700 256MB DDR-RAM



## generalgodlike (10. Februar 2004)

Hi allerseits!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem die GeForce FX 5700 256MB DDR-RAM gekauft und ich muss sagen ich bin bisher sehr angetan von dieser Karte (kann daran liegen das ich nen nVidia Fan bin ;-))
Auf jedenfall wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Tips geben kann wie ich ohne Übertakten noch mehr Power aus dem Teil holen kann!


mfg generalgodlike


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

immer die neusten Treiber draufladen und auf eine angenehme für ne angenehme Temperatur sorgen!


----------

